# Cinematic studio brass issue



## roustan (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello 
,

i have issue with CSS + CSB : with the sustain or flutter patch activate several notes freeze sometimes...(like a sustain pedal activate) Other patches are OK other library are ok spitfire, project sam..... I don't understand why! I work on cubase 11+kontakt 6.4.1+win10

If someone could help me ! thank you for your ideas...


----------



## Kent (Dec 4, 2020)

CSS/ CSB Hanging Notes


Cinematic Studio Strings and Brass are my go-tos and I love them to death. But I get so many hanging notes and particularly the CSB hanging notes can be earsplitting. I wonder if there is something wrong about the way that I'm using them that's causing it. I'm running in Logic X, and I...




vi-control.net










CSS/ CSB Hanging Notes


I'm having a strange thing happen with CSB with the muted brass patches... the notes don't play when you press the keys down, but only when you release the key. Anyone else have this? Very frustrating! Any idea what this could be @Alex W ? Edit: only with muted sustains, using Logic Pro x




vi-control.net


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 4, 2020)

Yes it's an issue in Kontakt 6.4. I get hanging notes with CSS, CSSS and CSB. I installed Kontakt 6.3.something and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## roustan (Dec 4, 2020)

You're right ! i've change with previous version of kontakt and it's OK !

Thank you for your reply !


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 4, 2020)

Interesting. I don't have hanging notes with these libraries (but with others!), also using Kontakt 6.4


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 5, 2020)

I get hung notes all the time with CSS lately, never happened before :(


----------



## gohrev (Dec 14, 2020)

Same here with CSB, sadly. Cubase 10.5, Kontakt 6.4 :-(


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 14, 2020)

berlin87 said:


> Same here with CSB, sadly. Cubase 10.5, Kontakt 6.4 :-(


Yeah, CSB and CSS both do it. Driving me crazy lol


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2020)

Likewise - hanging notes - I got to get back to 6.3 as well. What is the preferred way to do that (uninstall then install - just install 6.3 OVER 6.4, ??)


----------



## gohrev (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Likewise - hanging notes - I got to get back to 6.3 as well. What is the preferred way to do that (uninstall then install - just install 6.3 OVER 6.4, ??)


I reckon you would first need to _find _that version somewhere - may not be too easy a task.. Once you downloaded it: Uninstall Kontakt 6.4.. install 6.3.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2020)

berlin87 said:


> I reckon you would first need to _find _that version somewhere - may not be too easy a task.. Once you downloaded it: Uninstall Kontakt 6.4.. install 6.3.


Ok - thanks. I wonder if NI has it (legacy) in my account. I'll check it out later tonight.


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok - thanks. I wonder if NI has it (legacy) in my account. I'll check it out later tonight.


It's in this thread https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-updates-current-version-6-4-2.95552/page-10 and, one of the links wasn't working when I went back recently, so in case it doesn't, it's here. https://www.dropbox.com/s/ll0cw4y7se95rku/Kontakt_632_PC.zip?dl=0


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2020)

bfreepro said:


> It's in this thread https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-updates-current-version-6-4-2.95552/page-10 and, one of the links wasn't working when I went back recently, so in case it doesn't, it's here. https://www.dropbox.com/s/ll0cw4y7se95rku/Kontakt_632_PC.zip?dl=0


thanks - kind of you to find that for me (us).


----------



## antames (Dec 14, 2020)

You can download previous/legacy versions from your Native Access account online.


----------

